# Catrike 700 ordered in Hyper Yellow



## PaulM (6 Nov 2015)

So despite all my talk of suspended trikes and velomobiles I've ordered a Catrike 700. The winter promo discount and the Hyper Yellow colour helped to trigger the decision. I'm looking forward to being on 3 wheels again for the winter. I had a Catrike Speed previously but wasn't a fan of the 349 sized front wheels and limited ground clearance. The new 700 has 406 sized front wheels and much more ground clearance. I'm a speed junkie at heart I guess. I considered the ICE VTX+ (seat too low), the Carbontrikes (how to lock it up?) and the Windcheetah (joystick steering?) but the 700 looks like it will suit my needs best. The price and the colour were also in its favour.


----------



## Sailorsi (6 Nov 2015)

Sounds good Paul! I can feel your smile from here!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2015)

You should be


----------



## Falco Frank (6 Nov 2015)

Lovely! That is one laid-back riding position....

Bonus is that at the end of a ride. someone could throw a blanket over you for a power nap


----------



## PaulM (6 Nov 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Lovely! That is one laid-back riding position....
> 
> Bonus is that at the end of a ride. someone could throw a blanket over you for a power nap



I expect I'm gonna have a problem with my varifocals. I think I'll need new glasses.


----------



## neil earley (7 Nov 2015)

had a catrike 700 your going to love it


----------



## BlackPanther (7 Nov 2015)

neil earley said:


> had a catrike 700 your going to love it



Then I had it. Awesome machine, sadly missed. Enjoy!


----------



## Pikey (7 Nov 2015)

Just got a 700.

One of the best things I've ever bought or ridden, one three wheeled lump of lushness!

Found the stock tyres a bit wooden for around here and re shod her in kojaks.


----------



## Pikey (7 Nov 2015)

Did you order it through wheel nv?

If so, look forward to the customer service. Second to none.


----------



## PaulM (7 Nov 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm excited . Yes ordered via Wheel Nv of course.


----------



## andytheflyer (7 Nov 2015)

PaulM said:


> I expect I'm gonna have a problem with my varifocals. I think I'll need new glasses.



Yes, you will, it's my biggest hassle riding a recumbent. Still not really solved 1500 miles in.

I also have a pair of distance glasses with big lenses (think Dennis Taylor) which I got for driving because I have 4 fused vertebrae in my neck - so not easy to turn my head to look around. I can ride the recumbent in these - which gets over the blurred world you see riding a recumbent with varifocals. 

But, then you have the problem of reading the cake menu at the cafe stop. And the big lenses let the cold draughts in at this time of year around the lenses and make my eyes water - particularly at night - so I can't see anything with the distance glasses either.

Fortunately, I'm long sighted in one eye and short in the other (years of looking into a rocks microscope with one eye and drawing with the other) so I can_* almost *_manage without glasses on a bike. I've been trying out these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bolle-Sil...561450?hash=item258d5e5c6a:g:WOwAAMXQrNtR0~fK

Bought a pair in clear and also smoked. They fit close so that stops the eyes from watering, but reading the cake menu is still a bit of a challenge. Maybe I need to take my varifocals with me in a case (something else to loose..).

So, it's a real conundrum. On a par with fitting bottle cages, seat back bags, lights, mirrors, Garmin.... I could go on. It gives you something to think about (and spend money on) on these long wintry evenings! Recumbents eh? Don't ya just love 'em.....

Good luck with the trike!


----------



## BlackPanther (10 Nov 2015)

When do you get it then? Don't forget the pics!


----------



## PaulM (10 Nov 2015)

Ian said it would be about 3 weeks from ordering. Photos in due course ....


----------



## BlackPanther (10 Nov 2015)

Can't see anything on the website about discounts.......how much of a discount?


----------



## PaulM (10 Nov 2015)

Details here http://www.catrike.com/#!promotion/c1m6s


----------



## Falco Frank (11 Nov 2015)

What an astonishing colour - I like it!


----------



## PaulM (30 Nov 2015)

The 700 should be with me by the end of the week. The word is that it is seriously bright


----------



## Scoosh (30 Nov 2015)




----------



## Andrew1971 (30 Nov 2015)

Me think's you might be seen with that yellow
Andrew


----------



## StuAff (30 Nov 2015)

PaulM said:


> The 700 should be with me by the end of the week. The word is that it is seriously bright


If I see you around, I'll definitely see you!


----------



## Pikey (30 Nov 2015)

PaulM said:


> The 700 should be with me by the end of the week. The word is that it is seriously bright


Is it here yet, is it here yet, is it here yet!


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 Dec 2015)

I have a sun tan just from being next to it in the workshop.


----------



## PaulM (3 Dec 2015)

Well, it's arrived and it looks fab . The yellow frame and black components (including wheels) look a treat. I've been playing with the boom and headrest so no piccies yet. It's not as large as I was expecting which is good. As hoped, getting on and off is very easy and I'm not exactly steady on my feet either. It feels sublimely comfortable sitting in the seat and not too extreme at all. It may be a while before I get it dialled in but I'll aim to get some photos up over the weekend.


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Dec 2015)

Are you allowed to ride it before Christmas?


----------



## PaulM (4 Dec 2015)

Of course, I've been a good boy . Looking at the trike in daylight this morning, the vibrancy of the colour is fantastic. I spent quite a bit of time examining it closely and my impression is that the Catrike production engineering and finish have come a long way since I bought my Speed in 2008. There's a purity in both the design and it's execution so I'm very much looking forward to riding it.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Dec 2015)

PaulM said:


> ... so I'm very much looking forward to riding it.


As are we to seeing the pics !  


... and the  on your face, along with the  at the ... well, whatever causes it !


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2015)

Yeah were's all the photos


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Dec 2015)

If he doesn't show us pictures soon, I'm gonna ride down myself and take some. Portsmouth, that's not far from Doncaster is it?


Get a goblin fairing, imagine that in yellow, hmmmmmmm.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Dec 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> View attachment 111819
> View attachment 111817
> 
> 
> ...




Quick tip.....

If you miss Portsmouth..... you will get wet!


----------



## Scoosh (4 Dec 2015)

Ooooh ! I like that Goblin fairing 



Cunobelin said:


> If you miss Portsmouth..... you will get wet!


Ooops - I read that as ... you will get *well* - though it's quite apt ...


----------



## PaulM (5 Dec 2015)

Took some photos with my mobile after putting the boom in and shortening the chain. Let's see if this works:
http://1drv.ms/1Q7jI95

http://1drv.ms/1ILZUjz

http://1drv.ms/1Q7jz5l


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Dec 2015)

Very nice.

I see you've got the same make of handbrake as me


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2015)

Mmmmm - nice ! 

Hope you have many quick, safe and  miles !


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## Andrew1971 (7 Dec 2015)

She doe's look good almost as good as my KMX


----------



## PaulM (8 Dec 2015)

User said:


> I'd be interested in how you find the seat. I'm not sure how comfortable it is, with the thickness and angles of the tubing.


The seat is very comfortable. Lumbar support is fine for me and they've (unnecessarily) added some padding to the seat cover around the seat rails. The seat does not lock you into one position. It's possible to sit further back in a more upright position or to move forward and be more reclined. I've not been out on it yet but I'm expecting use of the headrest to require dialling in. The decision is whether to use the headrest all the time, none of the time, or on occasion and setting its position accordingly. I don't know at this stage whether I'd tolerate contact with the headrest all the time given that I wear a helment, so the straps at the back get pulled by the contact. I shall try initially sitting more upright and resting my head only periodically, That will also help with looking through my varifocals.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Dec 2015)

I think @Cunobelin posted somewhere  that it is more of a _neck_-rest than a _head_-rest, though that will depend on the type of bike/trike/seat. Mine is definitely a _head_rest - and I use it to ensure my neck is nicely stretched out, then I drop my shoulders and relax, thus taking the strain off my right shoulder, which is why I (had to go) went 'bent 3 years ago !


----------



## PaulM (8 Dec 2015)

My Bell Muni helmet is cut high at the back so the neck-rest can support the base of skull without interfering with the helmet shell. It doesn't have an adjustment dial at the back to get in the way of the rest either.


----------



## andytheflyer (8 Dec 2015)

I had the same helmet/neckrest issue - solved by my LBS with a Lazer Neon helmet. There's no tensioner dial - instead, tensioning is by a couple of wires and a thumbwheel on top of the lid. Works perfectly - not that I wear the helmet much on the recumbent!


----------



## BlackPanther (8 Dec 2015)

Nice looking bit of kit in that colour. I like how you had to chock the rear wheel to stop it spontaneously tearing away at speed.


Either that, or your kitchen floor ain't level.

If you have problems with it moving when mounting/dismounting, a loop of inner tube round the grip was my 'handbrake' on the 700. The trice has the luxury of a rear disc, but tube does the same job.


----------



## PaulM (8 Dec 2015)

You're right, the floor is not quite level - but only a fraction. I've been fitting reflectors and lights and a bottle cage. Went to put the rear wheel in a stand to adjust the gears and it was rubbing on the mudguard after releasing the QR. After a bit of head scratching I identified that the mudguard had shifted. The planet bike fender has sliders and a screw to hold the slider, and that had slipped. Too tired to do the gear adjustment now so it'll be a job for tomorrow. I ought to weigh the trike now it's kitted out for use.


----------



## PaulM (9 Dec 2015)

I checked and tweaked the gears tonight, and replaced the rear QR with a Pinhead lockable skewer. Then brought down the bathroom scales and with 2 paperback books weighed each wheel in turn - 8.5 lbs for the rear and 26 lbs for front (12.5 plus 13.5). Seems about right since I've taken some bits off and put some bits on. That's about 5lbs lighter than the ICE Sprint 26 I had and about the same as my old Catrike Speed with an upgrade to a 700 rear wheel using the Utah Trikes wheel extensions. Time to ride it I think.


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 Dec 2015)

We know it's pretty  Now ride it you'll never look back


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Dec 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> We know it's pretty  Now ride it you'll never look back




... except immediately prior to a lane change?


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 Dec 2015)

Never look back to riding a DF once on three wheel's


----------



## busa5504 (11 Dec 2015)

Great looking trike, grats


----------



## PaulM (14 Dec 2015)

I pootled around the neighbourhood yesterday on it, and have ridden it to work today sans flag and mirrors. I've got the gearing and the boom length just right I think. I'm still not sure about the headrest position - noticed that it's pressing on the mudguard. There's little clearance between the tyre, the mudguard and the headrest so more tweaking needed here. It felt strange going back to cleats and I think they need adjusting too, I also need to revisit the luggage options. I have the Arkel framebags but went with the throwover ICE side pods today which worked fine on my Catrike Speed but somehow don't fit the 700 as well.

Comfort is ok with the Duranos set at 70 psi and the trike responds well when you give it some wellie


----------



## PaulM (15 Dec 2015)

Got caught in the rain cycling home yesterday. Rear mudguard kept repositioning itself and rubbing. The Planet Bike fenders used plastic thumb screws to alter the stay length. When I got home I used some pliers on the plastic screws (carefully). We'll see how that goes. I don't think it's a clever design.

Also set the headrest bracket more vertically to reduce pressure on the mudguard, and moved the headrest pad rearwards on the bracket - there are 3 positions for the headrest on the bracket. Remounted the Arkel framebags. They're pretty small on the 700 but I managed to get tools and enough bits in there for the ride to work this morning. I have the pump and a 20" inner tube in the seat pockets.

I think I might put the off-side mirror back on. Whilst I've been happy using an eyeware mirror on two wheeled bents, a fixed mirror as well on the trike might be useful. Having said that, it's going to catch muck from the front tyre. Will also move the bars further from the kingpins, I'm finding the steering a little stiff and over-geared which gave me some instability when hitting 40 on a downhill this morning.


----------



## PaulM (29 Dec 2015)

Now the distraction of Christmas is over, I can start riding the trike again. So last night I put the right hand mirror on, moved the grips away from the kingpins, lowered the neck-rest and rigged up a throwover bag support on the chain side of the frame. All of these adjustments proved to be beneficial. Must say I like the moderate BB height, it suits me well. I felt more at home with it today though the neck-rest is not exactly comforable. I needed to lift my head off the rest when crashing through rough sections of road at 30 mph.The rear mudguard clattered a bit but seems to have held postion today. I'd say I'm using the rest about 30% of the time to a greater or lesser degree - most of the time only lightly. I will probably switch the front Duranos for a spare pair of Marathon Racers I have. I'd like to try a pair of Shreddas but perhaps that is best left to the summer.

I'm still impressed with the responsiveness even though I can't say it's a light weight machine.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Dec 2015)

PaulM said:


> I expect I'm gonna have a problem with my varifocals. I think I'll need new glasses.



I wonder if you can get glasses that can swivel on the horizontal. That may solve the problem.


----------



## PaulM (30 Dec 2015)

So far I've not felt the need for new glasses. I have my head pretty close to vertical (even when resting my head on the neck-rest it's quite close to vertical) so am not looking through the bottom third of the lenses at least.


----------



## PaulM (12 Jan 2016)

I've ordered a Lazer Blade Aeroshell helmet to get even more speed . Actually, it's because it has the roll-sys adjustment fitting and I'm hoping there will be less interference with the head-rest compared to having the usual tightening wheel at the neck. The Aeroshell clip on is a bonus.

I'm getting used to it now. I like the long wheelbase. The trike rides like a racing machine, it has a nice taught feel. Love the feel as I power over the bumps.


----------



## PaulM (14 Jan 2016)

Loving the Laser Blade Aeroshell. Kept my head nice and warm, and more room at the back to accomodate the head-rest:

review here: http://road.cc/content/review/161935-lazer-blade-helmet-aero-shell


----------



## PaulM (14 Jan 2016)

Whilst I think of it, sizing of the Blade Helmet was strange. I'm on the small side of medium but the medium was only just long enough for me fore-aft. Maybe it's designed for rounder heads.


----------



## PaulM (14 Jan 2016)

I had the chain come off the big ring on the way home tonight and get wedged between the ring and the chain guard. It took me half an hour in the cold and dark to free it. It was really stuck in more than one place and the RD was in 3rd gear at the back so I couldn't get much slack on the chain to try and work it free at the front. Fortunately I kept my cool and managed to pull it free without damaging it or hurting myself. It would be better if there wasn't a big enough gap between the large ring and the chain guard for the chain to disappear into . I will turn the limit screw a fair bit before I next ride.


----------



## markg0vbr (15 Jan 2016)

Also a old plastic light bracket mounted on the dirailor post will stop it jumping of the small ring and rubbing the bb.
The long chain length and bouncing along on rough roads is the problem.

when riding in the wet, a zip up rain jacket put on back to front may make you look like you are going to the funny farm but keeps your arms dry from the spray coming of the fron tyres, if the rain stops you can pull the front down keeping you cool but still protecting your arms from spray.

Helmets are a pain with the neck rest remember it is not a head rest if it is in the correct position.


----------



## PaulM (17 Jan 2016)

Photos showing the bag support I rigged:
https://flic.kr/p/D7xAsV
https://flic.kr/p/DcvyjL












bag support 1



__ PaulM
__ 17 Jan 2016


















bag support 2



__ PaulM
__ 17 Jan 2016


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Jan 2016)

Without being funny that chain does look a tad slack. From the photos it looks to be running very close to the top jockey wheel.


----------



## PaulM (17 Jan 2016)

It's ok, there's no chain wrap - it's still under tension. With a 11-36 cassette and 30-40-52 chain rings the RD only just manages the 47T capacity. I'm ok unless I have to adjust the boom.


----------



## BlackPanther (16 Feb 2016)

markg0vbr said:


> when riding in the wet, a zip up rain jacket put on back to front may make you look like you are going to the funny farm but keeps your arms dry from the spray coming of the fron tyres, if the rain stops you can pull the front down keeping you cool but still protecting your arms from spray.



Good idea, never thought of that. It would also stop the sweaty back. 

That's why these Forums are great!


----------



## PaulM (3 Jun 2016)

So, a few months on, my thoughts on the 700. Great fun, really enjoying it. It's significantly lighter and stiffer than the ICE Sprint 26 trike I last had. I'm not having any problems with the seat angle or headrest position. I had a couple of punctures on the front quite early on. I don't think it was a factor but both had the wire bead coming exposed and rusting. It looked like there was slight deformation of both Durano tyres. WheelNV replaced both free of charge with Marathon Racers that were in stock. These noticeably improved the ride and allowed higher downhill speeds to be reached. But the back still with a Durano takes a hammering. And tonight on the way home the rearmost left mudguard stay became detached from the mudguard after the guard broke where the stay fixes. So not too impressed with the Planet X rear fender. I'm not sure whether to try another full length mudguard, and still be limited to 28mm tyres for clearance because of the headrest getting in the way, or to change to a flinger mudguard and risk spray marks down the back of the seat and perhaps through onto me.

The only other fault I can point to beside the limited tyre clearance with the rear mudguard and headrest is the chainguard spacers which allow the chain to get wedged between the outermost ring and the guard if it overruns.This shouldn't happen if the FD is properly adjusted of course, but it did and it took me ages at the roadside to unjam it. But overall it's a very impressive and easy to live with machine.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jun 2016)

My Expedition has an SKS Chromoplastic guard fitted, I was also not impressed with the rear fenders

For the front my favourites (although heavy) are the "Trike Fender" from HP Velotechnik

A much more robust and usable design, but unfortunately does not fit Catrike


----------



## PaulM (26 Jul 2016)

The rear stays are individual rather than paired on the planet bike mudguard so I was able to simply reposition and reattach the stay to another part of the mudguard. I'm still very happy with the trike. I had the left front wheel come loose. Catrike attach the front wheels with quick releases. These have fairly short handles. After the trike was delivered I repositioned the handles so that they were catching less air, but must have failed to do the left one up sufficiently tight. The handle was still in the closed position, so the hub cap must have gradually rotated loose with road and brake forces. I think having QRs for the wheels on a sports trike is daft. By all means have QRs as an option, but with longer handles. I would happily replace them (and the boom QRs) with nutted bolts. 

I might try squeezing a 32mm panaracer onto the rear rim underneath the mudguard and headrest. The 28mm Duranao is a little harsh. The Racers on the front wheels feel fast and comfortable.


----------

